# 457 Dependent Processing time



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently in Australia working on 457 Visa. I have initiated dependent 457 visa for my wife who is currently in India. Can I know how long is it taking to get a dependent 457 currently ?

Has anyone got their 457 dependent visa very recently?

Thanks,
Parag


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Australia working on 457 Visa. I have initiated dependent 457 visa for my wife who is currently in India. Can I know how long is it taking to get a dependent 457 currently ?
> 
> ...


Current processing times are around 4 months. Not sure if processing for dependent visa is any different from primary applicant's. Should not take more than 1-2 months if all documents are in order, and front-loaded along with the application.


----------



## krishna.dbpura (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Parag,

Was your Visa application approved?
I initiated 457 dependent visa application on 23rd Nov 2017, Visa still has not been granted.
Processing times seems to be from 9 months to 11 months currently.

Thanks


----------



## nikita.ajwani (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Krishna

Have you received the dependent visa now? I have applied for the 457 dependent visa on February 7, 2018 and no word on it yet


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dependant visa is taking more than 8 months for processing. I have applied for my wife's dependant visa in Oct 2017 and it hasn't arrived just yet.


----------



## nikita.ajwani (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## krishna.dbpura (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, I was able to get the visa through Priority processing(original application date 23rd Nov 2017). Seems like Priority processing request has to be initiated by the employer. Though it is not guaranteed to be accepted. My priority request was accepted on my third attempt.


----------



## nikita.ajwani (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you, this was really helpful


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

I have just received my wife's dependent visa 457. So it took 8 Months to get it.

457 dependent Visa Initiated Date: 24-Oct-2017
457 dependent Visa Obtained Date: 08-June-2018


----------



## nikita.ajwani (Jun 6, 2018)

krishna.dbpura said:


> Hi, I was able to get the visa through Priority processing(original application date 23rd Nov 2017). Seems like Priority processing request has to be initiated by the employer. Though it is not guaranteed to be accepted. My priority request was accepted on my third attempt.


Hi Krishna,

Would you be able to share what grounds did mention for priority processing?Also, exactly when did you receive the visa?

Thanks,
Nikita


----------



## imranalikhan87 (Jun 24, 2018)

nikita.ajwani said:


> Hi Krishna
> 
> Have you received the dependent visa now? I have applied for the 457 dependent visa on February 7, 2018 and no word on it yet


Hi Nikita,

I applied for my Wife's dependent visa on February 28th 2018, Considering 8 months of processing time I will be expecting a visa no early than end of October


----------

